# Avenue Plaza New Orleans



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2015)

Avenue Plaza has scheduled a meeting to elect a board of directors. Up until now it has been developer controlled. Ive been told that the ballot materials went out in yesterdays mail.

So all you Avenue Plaza owners;  look for that mailing. and look for my name on the ballot.  If you can vote for me please do; if not, just go ahead and throw your ballot away,


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Vote early and Vote often.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 21, 2015)

*If only...*

If only the ghosts in the bldg. out back of their pool & courtyard could vote!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2015)

So I ot my ballots in yesterdays mail. There are over 21 of us running for 3 positions. and 2 of them are Wyndham employees that are on the board now.  

Wyndham controls a lot of votes.  All the CWA units will be voted by Wyndham, as will the 63 units that are in Worldmark.  In addition there are a number of leased units and more than likely some unsold units; plus the commercial units in the building, Mr Johns restaurant and the the now vacant spa. And who knows the Ashley house and its ghosts may get votes too

So my best guess is that the two incumbents will be elected and the rest of us are competing for the third position.


----------



## presley (Apr 21, 2015)

Good luck, Ron!


----------



## shagnut (Apr 25, 2015)

They think & speak highly of you here. Hopefully that will help.  Hope you win.    Shaggy


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Vote early and Vote often.



For some reason i got two mailings for my one ownership, with my first name slightly misspelled on one.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> For some reason i got two mailings for my one ownership, with my first name slightly misspelled on one.



Agree ... vote twice!

PS Where I am from, the local motto is, "Vote Early and VOTE OFTEN!".


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck, if I could vote, I would vote for you.  Enjoyed our rental there from you a couple of Jazz Fest ago!


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 25, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Agree ... vote twice!
> 
> PS Where I am from, the local motto is, "Vote Early and VOTE OFTEN!".



You're from the Chicago area?


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Apr 27, 2015)

good luck!!!  I don't own there, so can't vote for you, but I'm rooting for you.


----------



## zzcn69 (May 2, 2015)

*My sister voted for Ron*

My sister is an owner at AP. I called her to tell her to vote for Ron and she voted for him last night,  Hope you win, Ron


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2015)

election results announced today.... I was not elected to the Avenue Plaza Board,

The good news is I met fellow Tugger and Avenue Plaza owner Eric Byrd.


----------

